# Sikhism A Universal Religion



## vsgrewal48895 (Apr 13, 2009)

*SIKHISM A UNIVERSAL RELIGION*​ 

*ABSTRACT*​ 

The universalism of the Sikh religion lies in its simplicity, reality, and active application of the teachings presented in Sabd Guru in all spheres of life. Any individual can follow the teaching and reach the highest lofts of life and transcend in spirituality. It is not an inherited personal property of any body but belong to humanity at large. It is the only liberal religion teaching equality irrespective of gender, race or caste and that there is One Creator for the whole creation. It respects other religions but not empty rituals and superstitions. 

ਓਅੰਕਾਰਿ ਉਤਪਾਤੀ ॥ 

_Oankar Outpaatee._

The One Universal Creator God created the creation.-----Guru Arjan, Raag Maru, AGGS, Page, 1003-17

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All humans are born equal in all respects. There is no place for passiveness in Sikhism. It requires action on the part of each individual for spiritual growth. Merely calling 

One’s self a Sikh one does not get spiritual uplift. He needs to contemplate, deliberate, and reflect upon the Word and apply its teachings to daily life to attain internal piety. Faith without right action is dead. Sikhism asserts that there is only One Creator, who has created everything in the cosmos. We should worship only the creator and not the things or beings, including the Sikh Gurus, created by the Creator.

ਏਕੋ ਕਰਤਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਜਗੁ ਕੀਆ ॥

_Ayko Karta Jin Jug Kiya._

There is only One Creator, who created the world-----Guru Nanak, Raag Basant, AGGS, Page, 1188-13

ਕਾਰਣ ਕਰਣ ਕਰੀਮ ॥ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰਿ ਰਹੀਮ ॥

_KaarN KarN Kreem, Kirpa Dhaar Raheem._

God, the generous Akal Purkh, is the cause of all causes, and showers Its Grace and Mercy upon us. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Ram kali, AGGS, Page, 885-8 & 9 

The creator has further been projected as Nirgun, one without attributes and invisible, and as Sargun, one with attributes, and as Mother Nature. Guru Nanak, Guru Arjan, and Guru Amardas describe in Raag Maru that God was without attributes for as many as thirty-six Jugs, ages. He was in the form of negativity -- without attributes. Sikh philosophy explains the metaphysical force .responsible for the creation. It also enunciates Hukam, the law of cause of action. It further explains that Guru and Gnosis are required to purify the consciousness of an individual so that it becomes fit it for the companionship of the Eternal within. This leads to a transcendental uplift.

ਸਰਗੁਣ ਨਿਰਗੁਣ ਥਾਪੈ ਨਾਉ ॥ ਦੁਹ ਮਿਲਿ ਏਕੈ ਕੀਨੋ ਠਾਉ ॥

_Sargun (Sagun) Nirgun Thaapai Naou, Dho Mil Aykai Keeno Thaaou. _

The learned people call the Akal Purkh Seen, with attributes as well as Unseen, without attributes. Both of these features combine together in the formation of the Cosmos. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 387-18

ਰਾਜ ਜੋਬਨ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤੂੰ ਧਨੀ ॥ ਤੂੰ ਨਿਰਗੁਨ ਤੂੰ ਸਰਗੁਨੀ ॥ 

_Raaj Joban Prabh Toon Dhanee, Toon Nirgun Toon Sargunee._ 

God is present in many physical forms in the Mother Nature and before the creation; It was Nirgun, unseen, formless or Nirankar. After creation, It is perceived in physical form in Nature. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 211-6

ਨਿਰਗੁਨੁ ਆਪਿ ਸਰਗੁਨੁ ਭੀ ਓਹੀ ॥ ਕਲਾ ਧਾਰਿ ਜਿਨਿ ਸਗਲੀ ਮੋਹੀ ॥

_Nirgun Aap Sargun Bhi Ohi, Kalaa Dhaar Jin Saglee Mohee._

God is absolute and unrelated; and is also involved and related.-----Guru Arjan, Gauri Sukhmani, AGGS, Page, 287-17

ਨਿਰਗੁਣੁ ਸਰਗੁਣੁ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਮੇਰਾ ਕੋਈ ਹੈ ਜੀਉ ਆਣਿ ਮਿਲਾਵੈ ਜੀਉ ॥

_Nirgun Sargun Her Her Mera Koi Hai Jeio Aan Melave Jeio._

My Eternal Akal Purkh is absolute and related, unmanifest and manifest; is there anyone who can come and unite me with It? -----Guru Arjan, Raag Majh, AGGS Page, 98-2

ਅਵਿਗਤੋ ਨਿਰਮਾਇਲੁ ਉਪਜੇ ਨਿਰਗੁਣ ਤੇ ਸਰਗੁਣੁ ਥੀਆ ॥

_Avgato Nirmaa-il Oopjay Nirgun Tat Sargun Thee-a._

From Its state of absolute existence, God assumed the immaculate form; from formless, It assumed the supreme form. -----Guru Nanak, Raag Ramkali Sidh Gost, AGGS, Page, 940-14

God is indefinable, incomprehensible, infinite, and unfathomable with uncountable attributes but Guru Nanak defined God in his Japji as: There is one God, Self manifested, and Eternal Truth is His Name, Creator, and Immanent Reality. He is without fear; without hate; Timeless Form; Un-incarnated; Self-Existent; Realized by the grace of holy preceptor; Chant and Meditate: True in the Primal Beginning, True throughout the Ages, and True Here and Now. O Nanak, Forever And Ever True.
Guru Nanak also describes God in Raag Sorath, AGGS, Page 597: God is unknowable, infinite, unapproachable, imperceptible, and not subject to death or karma. God is casteless; Unborn, self-illumined, free of doubt and desire. God has no form, no color and no feature; and reveals itself through the True Word of the Sabd. God has no mother, father, sons or relatives; He is free of sexual desire and has no wife. God has no ancestry; and is immaculate; endless and all pervading. God is hidden in every heart, and Almighty’s doors are opened by Guru’s instruction and one becomes fearless in deep meditation. Guru Amardas adds a few more attributes of God in Raag Kalyan;

ਤੂ ਅਮਿਤਿ ਅਤੋਲੁ ਅਪਰੰਪਰ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਬਹੁ ਜਪੀਐ ਥਾਹ ਨ ਪਾਇਆ ॥

_Too Amit Atoal Apranper Suaamee Baoh Japee-aa Thaah Na Paa-eaa._

You are Immeasurable, Unweighable, and Infinite, O Creator and Master; no matter how much one may meditate on You, Your Depth cannot be fathomed. -----Guru Ramdas, Raag Kalyan, AGGS, Page, 1319-7

Vedas and other holy books do not know God’s extent & mystery.

_ਵੇਦ ਕਹਹਿ ਵਖਿਆਣ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਵਣਾ ॥ ਪੜਿਐ ਨਾਹੀ ਭੇਦੁ ਬੁਝਿਐ ਪਾਵਣਾ ॥_

Vayd Kaheh VakhiaaN Unt Na Paavnaa, Parhi-ai Naahee Bhayd Bujhi-ai Paavnaa.

The Vedas speak and expound on God, but they do not know its limits. Not by studying, but through understanding, is the It's Mystery revealed.-----Guru Nanak, Var Majh, AGGS, Page, 148-2&3

ਬੇਦ ਕਤੇਬੀ ਭੇਦੁ ਨ ਜਾਤਾ ॥ ਨਾ ਤਿਸੁ ਮਾਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਸੁਤ ਭ੍ਰਾਤਾ ॥

_Bayd Kataybee Bhayd Na Jata, Na Tis Maat Pita Sout Bhrataa._

The Vedas and other religious books do not know the mystery of God. Almighty has no mother, father, child or brother. -----Guru Nanak, Raag Maru, AGGS, Page, 1021-16

God is One, Being, Power, Absolute Principle, Force, and Substance in Infinite, and without beginning or end.

Guru Nanak and Guru Arjan claimed God created humanity, which is the only religion;

ਏਕੋ ਧਰਮੁ ਦ੍ਰਿੜੈ ਸਚੁ ਕੋਈ ॥ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਪੂਰਾ ਜੁਗਿ ਜੁਗਿ ਸੋਈ ॥

_Ayko Dharam Dirrhai Such Koyee, Gurmat Pooraa Jug Jug So-ee._

There is only one religion of Righteousness; let everyone grasp this truth. Through the Guru's Teachings, one becomes perfect, all through the ages.-----Guru Nanak, Raag Basant, AGGS, Page, 1188-15

Guru Arjan commented on this subject in Raag Bhairo. As there were mainly two religions being practiced in India during his time, he tried to make people understand the concept equality so that hatred between them could be removed:

ਨਾ ਹਮ ਹਿੰਦੂ ਨ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨ ॥ ਅਲਹ ਰਾਮ ਕੇ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਪਰਾਨ ॥

_Na Hum Hindu Na Musalmaan, Allah Ram Kay Pindh Praan._

I am not a Hindu, nor am I a Muslim. My body and breath of life belong to Allah and to Raam the God of both. ------Guru Arjan, Raag Bhario, AGGS, Page, 1136-11 & 12

Sikhism does not believe in superstition or miracles, which are irrational beliefs arising from ignorance or fear. It does not include any dogma, chance, practice, or rite unreasonably upheld by faith in magic or just opinions.

ਮਿਥਿਆ ਭਰਮਿ ਭਰਮਿ ਬਹੁ ਭ੍ਰਮਿਆ ਲੁਬਧੋ ਪੁਤ੍ਰ ਕਲਤ੍ਰ ਮੋਹ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ॥

_Mithia Bharam Bharam Bauh Bharmia Lubdho Pouter Kalater Moh Preet._

In false doubt and superstition, people wander all around, lured by love and emotional attachment to their children and families. -----Guru Ramdas, Raag Kanrha, AGGS, Page, 1295-17

ਭ੍ਰਮ ਕੀ ਕੂਈ ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ ਰਸ ਪੰਕਜ ਅਤਿ ਤੀਖ੍ਯ੍ਯਣ ਮੋਹ ਕੀ ਫਾਸ ॥ ਕਾਟਨਹਾਰ ਜਗਤ ਗੁਰ ਗੋਬਿਦ ਚਰਨ ਕਮਲ ਤਾ ਕੇ ਕਰਹੁ ਨਿਵਾਸ ॥ 

_Bharam Kee Koo-ee Trisna Ras Pankaj Ut Teekhan Moh Kee Faas, Kaatanhaar Jagat Gur Gobid Charan Kamal Taa Kay Karahu Nivaas._

Superstition is the well, thirst for pleasure is the mud, and emotional attachment is the noose, so tight around your neck. The only one who can cut this is the Guru of the World, the Creator of the Universe. So let yourself dwell at Its Lotus Feet. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 204-10

Sikhism teaches righteousness, which creates character that will coalesce with God within. It develops a harmony with the infolded Divine nature. Character is the elevation of the conscious. It alone is decisive of the destiny of individual. It gives the conscious inclination to lean towards God and is the only way to final freedom. It is earned through a thousand of hardships, hammering and forging his way with Truth, until it becomes unified with it. The wise alone work with the Laws of God, which are blind but their justice is even handed within as well as without. An ordinary mind learns by experience and the Manmukh by instincts. Wisdom is ever constructive as every being learns to know itself. All are given equal rights to use the entire inner Divine for spiritual growth and liberation. An individual does not have to live in a land of fantasy. Moral life cannot be lived in aloofness. Tranquility that comes through understanding and intellectual grasp of Truth is mental.

ਕਰਮ ਕਰਤੂਤਿ ਬੇਲਿ ਬਿਸਥਾਰੀ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਫਲੁ ਹੂਆ॥ਤਿਸੁ ਰੂਪੁ ਨ ਰੇਖ ਅਨਾਹਦੁ ਵਾਜੈ ਸਬਦੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨਿ ਕੀਆ ॥

_Karam Kartoot Bayl Bistharee Ram Naam Fal Hoo-aa, Tis Roop Na Raykh Anaahad Vaajai Sabd Niranjan Kee-aa._

The vine of good actions and character has spread out, and it bears the fruit of the God's Name. -----Guru Nanak, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 351-2

Self less service of the humanity in any way takes precedence over every thing else in Sikh Philosophy. Serving the food in Langar irrespective of gender, race, color or caste is another example of equality and SEVA.

ਬਿਨੁ ਸੇਵਾ ਫਲੁ ਕਬਹੁ ਨ ਪਾਵਸਿ ਸੇਵਾ ਕਰਣੀ ਸਾਰੀ ॥

_Bin Sayva Fal Kaboh Na Paavas Sayva KarNee Saaree._

Without selfless service, no one ever receives the fruits of their rewards. Serving the Akal Purkh is the most excellent action. -----Guru Nanak, Raag Maru, AGGS, Page, 992-7

ਸੇਵਾ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਸਬਦਿ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਏ ॥ ਹਉਮੈ ਮਾਰਿ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਮਾਇਆ ਮੋਹੁ ਚੁਕਾਵਣਿਆ ॥

_Sayva Surat Sabd Chit Laa-ay, Ha-umai Maar Sadaa Sukh Paa-i-aa Maa-i-aa Moh Chukaavani-aa._

Center your awareness on selfless service-and focus your consciousness on the Word of the Sabd. -----Guru Amar Das, Raag Majh, AGGS, Page, 110-1

ਦੇਖਾ ਦੇਖੀ ਸਭ ਕਰੇ ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਬੂਝ ਨ ਪਾਇ ॥ ਜਿਨ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਹਿਰਦਾ ਸੁਧੁ ਹੈ ਸੇਵ ਪਈ ਤਿਨ ਥਾਇ ॥

_Daykhaa Daykhee Sabh Karay Manmukh Boojh Na Paa-ay, Jin Gurmukh Hirda Sudh Hai Sayv Pa-ee Tin Thaa-ey._

They all show off and pretend, but the self-willed do not understand. Service of the Guru willed, who are pure of heart, is accepted. -----Guru Amar Das, Siri Raag, AGGS, Page, 28-3

ਕਰਿ ਸੇਵਾ ਭਜੁ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ॥ਤਿਆਗਿ ਮਾਨੁ ਝੂਠੁ ਅਭਿਮਾਨੁ ॥ ਜੀਵਤ ਮਰਹਿ ਦਰਗਹ ਪਰਵਾਨੁ ॥ 

_Kar Sayva Bajh Har Har Gurmat, Tia-ag Maan Jhooth Abhimaan, Jeevat Mareh Dargeh Parvaan._

Do seva -- selfless service; follow the Guru's Teachings, and contemplate on the Name of Akal Purkh. Abandon pride, falsehood and arrogance. Remain dead while yet alive, and you shall be welcomed in Its Court. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Gauri Guarayree, AGGS, Page, 176-14

Purity of mind is a river of God’s silent Grace, quickening man in his righteousness. Guru in Sikhism endows the true science of direct intercourse with the spirit of God. To become one with the God, one must raise his focus from the heterogeneous to the homogeneous. One must let the Sabd of the Holy Word pervade God’s being before one can cherish those lofty heights of bliss. It is most profitable for the individual mind to become totally fixed, graduated, potent and productive by virtue and power of the Holy Naam. Thus God sees all things inwardly accomplished through its pattern and design to move towards maturity and fulfils them accordingly. God is more pleased with internal piety. God’s Grace alone enables the seeker to rise from the life of duality and morality, from which the most skillful could never extricate himself. Divine Grace loosens the binding bolts, lessens the earthly pull that fetters the conscious in the meshes of materiality, and gradually frees it. All praise to the Guru, who makes the seeker one with his God removes the doubt and duality.

ਫੂਟੋ ਆਂਡਾ ਭਰਮ ਕਾ ਮਨਹਿ ਭਇਓ ਪਰਗਾਸੁ ॥ ਕਾਟੀ ਬੇਰੀ ਪਗਹ ਤੇ ਗੁਰ ਕੀਨੀ ਬੰਦ ਖਲਾਸ ॥ ਆਵਣ ਜਾਣੁ ਰਹਿਓ ॥ ਤਪਤ ਕੜਾਹਾ ਬੁਝਿ ਗਇਆ ਗੁਰ ਸੀਤਲ ਨਾਮੁ ਦੀਓ ॥ 
_Footou Aandda Bharam Ka Maneh Bheio Pargaas, Kaati Bayrhi Pageh Tay Gur Keenee Band Khlaas, Aavan JaaN Rehio, Tapat Krhaahaa Bujh Gaeyaa Gur Seetle Naam Dee-o._

The egg of doubt has burst; my mind has been enlightened. The Guru has shattered the shackles on my feet, and has set me free. My coming and going in reincarnation is ended. The boiling cauldron has cooled down; the Guru has blessed me with the cooling, soothing Naam, the Name of the God. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Maru, AGGS, Page, 1002-15 & 16

Gender Equality is another feature of Sikhism; even though it is not universally practiced by certain male chauvinists.

Guru Nanak describes the values of females in Asa Di Var.

ਭੰਡਿ ਜੰਮੀਆ ਭੰਡਿ ਨਿੰਮੀਆ ਭੰਡਿ ਮੰਗਣੁ ਵੀਆਹੁ ॥-------ਨਾਨਕ ਭੰਡੈ ਬਾਹਰਾ ਏਕੋ ਸਚਾ ਸੋਇ ॥ 

_Bhandh Janmeeyai Bhandh Nimeeyai Bhandh MangaN Vee-aahu.----Nanak Bhandai Bahra Eko Sacha Soey._

From woman, man is born; within woman, man is conceived; to woman he is engaged and married. Woman becomes his friend; through woman, the future generations come. When his woman dies, he seeks another woman; to woman he is bound. So why call her bad? From her, kings are born. From woman, woman is born; without woman, there would be no one at all. O, Nanak, only the True Akal Purkh is without a woman -----Guru Nanak, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 473

The last lesson of culture in Sikhism is the flowering of life, the fruitage of the conscious. It is precious as wisdom, more to be desired than gold. How insignificant mere money seeking looks in comparison with a serene life -- a life that dwells in the ocean of Truth, beneath the waves, beyond the reach of tempests, in the Eternal Calm! Under the Naam, (the Name of God). 

ਕੇਤੇ ਬੰਧਨ ਜੀਅ ਕੇ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਮੋਖ ਦੁਆਰ ॥ਸਚਹੁ ਓਰੈ ਸਭੁ ਕੋ ਉਪਰਿ ਸਚੁ ਆਚਾਰੁ ॥

_Kaytay BanDhan Jee-a Kay Gurmukh Mokh Du-aar, Suchoh Oorai Sabh Ko Ooper Such Aachaar._

There are so many entanglements for the soul. Only as Guru willed do we find the Gate of Liberation. Truth is above all and above Truth is Truthful conduct. -----Guru Nanak, Raag Sri, AGGS, Page, 62-11

ਕਲ ਮੈ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਨਾਮ ਤੇ ਪਾਵਤ ਗੁਰੁ ਯਹ ਭੇਦੁ ਬਤਾਵੈ॥ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸੋਈ ਨਰੁ ਗਰੂਆ ਜੋ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੇ ਗੁਨ ਗਾਵੈ॥ 

_Kal Mai Mukat Naam Tay Paavat Gur Jeh Bhayd Bataavai, Kaho Nanak So-ee Nar Garoo-aa Jo Parabh Kay Gun Gaavai._

In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, liberation comes from the Naam. The Guru has revealed this secret. Says Nanak; he alone is a great man, who sings the Praises of God.
-----Guru Tegh Bahadur, Raag Bilawal, AGGS, Page, 831-6

Naam, the Living Word purges the subconscious errors of thinking, and inclines the heart towards wisdom, takes away self-centeredness of the ego, lifts it above the realm of morality, and floods it with light until it is cleansed and made virgin and immaculate, Niranjan, and stands on the frontiers of the values of spiritual world.
Sikhism does not believe in ignorance but in reason; 

If ignorance is bliss, why aren't more people happy?

ਗਿਆਨ ਹੀਣੰ ਅਗਿਆਨ ਪੂਜਾ॥ ਔਧ ਵਰਤਾਵਾ ਭਾਉ ਦੂਜਾ ॥

_Giaan HeeNan Agiaan Poojaa, Andh Vartaavaa Bhaou Doojaa._

With out spiritual wisdom, the people worship ignorance. They grope in the darkness, in the love of duality. -----Guru Nanak, Sloke Vaaran To Vadheek, AGGS, Page, 1412-4

ਅਗਿਆਨੀ ਮਾਨੁਖੁ ਭਇਆ ਜੋ ਨਾਹੀ ਸੋ ਲੋਰੈ ॥ ਰੈਣਿ ਅੰਧਾਰੀ ਕਾਰੀਆ ਕਵਨ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਜਿਤੁ ਭੋਰੈ ॥ਭ੍ਰਮਤੋ ਭ੍ਰਮਤੋ ਹਾਰਿਆ ਅਨਿਕ ਬਿਧੀ ਕਰਿ ਟੋਰੈ ॥ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਭਈ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਨਿਧਿ ਮੋਰੈ ॥ 

_Agiani Manukh Bhaiaa Jo Nahin So Lorai, Rain AnDhaaree Kaaree-aa Kavan Jugat Jit Bhorai, Bharmato Bharmato Haari-aa Anik BiDhee Kar Torai, Kaho Nanak Kirpaa Bha-ee SaaDhsangat NiDh Morai._

Humanity is in spiritual ignorance; people see things that do not exist. The night is dark and gloomy; how will the morning dawn? Wandering, wandering all around, I have grown weary; trying all sorts of things, I have been searching. Says Nanak, He has shown mercy to me; I have found the treasure of the Sadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy.-----Guru Arjan, AGGS, Page, 212-11

ਬਿਦਿਆ ਕੋਟਿ ਸਭੈ ਗੁਨ ਕਹੈ ॥ ਤਊ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਕਾ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਲਹੈ ॥

_Bidyaa Kot Sabhai Gun Kahai, Ta-oo Paarbarahm Kaa Ant Na Lahai._

Millions of saints all sing His Praises. Even so, the limits of the Supreme God cannot be found. -----Kabir, Raag Bhairo, AGGS, Page, 1163-6

Science has freed the slave, clothed the naked, fed the hungry, lengthened life, given us homes and hearths, pictures and books, ships and railways, telegraphs and cables, engines that tirelessly turn the countless wheels, and it has destroyed the superstition. Sikh belief is in the natural, in the unbroken and unbreakable succession of cause and effect. But science can come only so far, and then comes God.

Man so far as he is real is identical with God, as soon as he is awakened to his identity, the bonds of ignorance are broken and he gets emancipated in the knowledge of One Reality.

*Conclusion:*

Man may be afflicted with anxiety, bent with burdens of life, disturbed by doubts, ground by grief, licked by luck, smitten and saddened by sickness and sorrow. Best help in such a situation is to call on his own best energies and efforts, raise himself and his sagging spirit. He has to bear not only his burdens but also to come out triumphant in the highest spiritual sense of the Word. This is called Naam in Sikhism. It is found only through true Guru, the teacher of Universality.

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ਜੇ ਮਿਲੈ ਪਾਈਐ ਰਤਨੁ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ਮਨੁ ਦੀਜੈ ਗੁਰ ਆਪਣੇ ਪਾਈਐ ਸਰਬ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥ਮੁਕਤਿ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਅਵਗਣ ਮੇਟਣਹਾਰੁ ॥

_Satgur Pooraa Jay Milai Paa-ee-ai Ratan Beechaar, Man Deejai Gur Aapnay Paa-ee-ai Sarab Pi-aar, Mukat Padaarath Paa-ee-ai Avgan Maytanhaar._

Meeting the Perfect True Guru, we find the jewel of meditative reflection. Surrendering our minds to our Guru, we find Universal love. In Him, we find the wealth of liberation, and our demerits are erased. -----Guru Nanak, Siri Raag, AGGS, Page, 59-6

Virinder S. Grewal

PS. There is no spoon feeding. Those who want the full sabd can follow the reference by attempting to do some home work.


----------



## pk70 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Forgive me Aman Ji, I have done my search and found VSGREWALS” post faulty in many ways; hope you would not think I am picking on him, instead I feel I am participating to point out which is either incomplete or wrong*
*Respected VSGREWAL JI,*
*With all due respect I must say that your Gurbani quotes are not translated by keeping whole related Shabadas in mind. I doubt you worked hard to decipher what really is being said. in the Guru Vaakas This  is a forum, reaction to wrong interpretation is inevitable. Here its matter of Guru Message and the way it is used, agreeing and disagreeing is not a valid refuge to deny the fact*
* To prove it that Sikhism is a universal religion, the vital quotes you should have quoted, you missed so let me help here in a nutshell*
*Sikhism doesn’t declare those who go astray and unfaithful that bad since they are also like this due to His Will, unlike other religions that curse them, *
*ਤਿਨ** [/FONT]**ਤੂੰ** [/FONT]**ਵਿਸਰਹਿ** [/FONT]**ਜਿ** [/FONT]**ਤੁਧੁ** [/FONT]**ਆਪਿ** [/FONT]**ਭੁਲਾਏ** [/FONT]**॥( SGGS159)[/FONT]
**Ŧin **ṯ[/FONT]**ūŉ visrahi jė **ṯ[/FONT]**u**ḏẖ[/FONT]** āp b**ẖ[/FONT]**ulā**▫[/FONT]**e.
**Those whom You Yourself have led astray, forget You.*
*All are from Him*
*ਏਕ** [/FONT]**ਨੂਰ** [/FONT]**ਤੇ** [/FONT]**ਸਭੁ** [/FONT]**ਜਗੁ** [/FONT]**ਉਪਜਿਆ** [/FONT]**ਕਉਨ** [/FONT]**ਭਲੇ** [/FONT]**ਕੋ** [/FONT]**ਮੰਦੇ** [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**੧**॥[/FONT](SGGS 1349)
**Ėk nūr **ṯ[/FONT]**e sab**ẖ[/FONT]** jag upji**▫[/FONT]**ā ka**▫[/FONT]**un b**ẖ[/FONT]**ale ko man**ḏ[/FONT]**e. ||1||
**From the One Light the whole world came in existence. So who is good, and who is bad? ||1||*
*Nothing is out Him, All seen is HIM*

*ਏਹੁ** [/FONT]**ਵਿਸੁ** [/FONT]**ਸੰਸਾਰੁ** [/FONT]**ਤੁਮ** [/FONT]**ਦੇਖਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਏਹੁ** [/FONT]**ਹਰਿ** [/FONT]**ਕਾ** [/FONT]**ਰੂਪੁ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ** [/FONT]**ਹਰਿ** [/FONT]**ਰੂਪੁ** [/FONT]**ਨਦਰੀ** [/FONT]**ਆਇਆ** [/FONT]**॥(SGGS922)[/FONT]
**Ėhu vis sansār **ṯ[/FONT]**um **ḏ[/FONT]**ek**ẖ▫ḏ[/FONT]**e ehu har kā rūp hai har rūp na**ḏ[/FONT]**rī ā**▫[/FONT]**i**▫[/FONT]**ā.

**[/FONT]*
*This entire world you see is Almighty’s form, only the Almighty is seen[/FONT]*

*[/FONT]* 
*Now I want to bring to your notice that your translation is inappropriate, it takes Guru Message to your own created “vision zone” instead of what Guru Sahiban try to say. Let’s look at them*
*ਸਰਗੁਣ **ਨਿਰਗੁਣ **ਥਾਪੈ **ਨਾਉ **॥[/FONT] **ਦੁਹ **ਮਿਲਿ **ਏਕੈ **ਕੀਨੋ **ਠਾਉ **॥[/FONT]

Sargun (Sagun) Nirgun Thaapai Naou, Dho Mil Aykai Keeno Thaaou. 

The learned people call the Akal Purkh Seen, with attributes as well as Unseen, without attributes. Both of these features combine together in the formation of the Cosmos. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 387-1*
*Where is the word “learned people” in the Guru Vaak? Shouldn’t it be, “Creator’s two names are established, the related and the absolute, in both together he pervades ( thao=Tikana)*
*Where does Guru vaak say he is present in many physical forms and before the creation. What are you thinking? Vaak is about Him, His being “separated from His Creation” is also stressed, don’t forget that. If you keep that in mind, it will be easier to avoid adding unnecessary words. Tho(place) indicates His pervading in related form  and having independent existence, Here it is very clear how He exists separately too *
*ਆਪੇ** [/FONT]**ਸਭਨਾ** [/FONT]**ਮੰਝਿ** [/FONT]**ਆਪੇ** [/FONT]**ਬਾਹਰਾ** [/FONT]**॥[/FONT](SGGS966)
**Āpe sab**ẖ[/FONT]**nā manj, **ẖ[/FONT]** āpe bāhrā.
**He Himself is within all, and He Himself is beyond them.*
  e is present in many physical forms?
* Now let’s look at the following*

*ਰਾਜ **ਜੋਬਨ **ਪ੍ਰਭ **ਤੂੰ **ਧਨੀ **॥[/FONT] **ਤੂੰ **ਨਿਰਗੁਨ **ਤੂੰ **ਸਰਗੁਨੀ **॥[/FONT] 

Raaj Joban Prabh Toon Dhanee, Toon Nirgun Toon Sargunee. 

God is present in many physical forms in the Mother Nature and before the creation; It was Nirgun, unseen, formless or Nirankar. After creation, It is perceived in physical form in Nature. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 211-6*
*Here again everything considered important is credited to Him, I couldn’t understand why have you let the words bury the idea. "Dhani", means Master, In Guru Vaak, you dont even mention it.  It is said that the Creator is the Master of regimes (power) and the youth (symbol for new and powerful),  and HE are related and absolute as well” 

*
*Now look at the next one*
*ਨਿਰਗੁਨੁ **ਆਪਿ **ਸਰਗੁਨੁ **ਭੀ **ਓਹੀ **॥[/FONT] **ਕਲਾ **ਧਾਰਿ **ਜਿਨਿ **ਸਗਲੀ **ਮੋਹੀ **॥[/FONT]

Nirgun Aap Sargun Bhi Ohi, Kalaa Dhaar Jin Saglee Mohee.

God is absolute and unrelated; and is also involved and related.-----Guru Arjan, Gauri Sukhmani, AGGS, Page, 287-17*
*Your translation doesn’t make any sense in context of the Guru Vaakas. In your translation, you just repeat the idea. Actually it says “The Almighty is absolute and related as well, by creating all this He has fascinated  all (the World)” You see the difference, it’s not only about His existence but also how He is fascinating the world. You don’t mention it.

*
*Here is again you are over writing Guru Message*
*Without selfless service, no one ever receives the fruits of their rewards. Serving the Akal Purkh is the most excellent action. -----Guru Nanak, Raag Maru, AGGS, Page, 992-7

**ਸੇਵਾ **ਸੁਰਤਿ **ਸਬਦਿ **ਚਿਤੁ **ਲਾਏ **॥[/FONT] **ਹਉਮੈ **ਮਾਰਿ **ਸਦਾ **ਸੁਖੁ **ਪਾਇਆ **ਮਾਇਆ **ਮੋਹੁ **ਚੁਕਾਵਣਿਆ **॥[/FONT]

Sayva Surat Sabd Chit Laa-ay, Ha-umai Maar Sadaa Sukh Paa-i-aa Maa-i-aa Moh Chukaavani-aa.

Center your awareness on selfless service-and focus your consciousness on the Word of the Sabd. -----Guru Amar Das, Raag Majh, AGGS, Page, 110-1*
*In this Guru Vaak, Guru ji  is not talking about selfless service (he talks about it but not in this Vaak), read the whole shabad, it’s about Guru Seva means to follow Guru, you are over writing Guru Message to sound like a Sikh-pundit*
*Seva(service) Whose? Guru’s, How? By following his “shabad(instructions) What happened then? Ego is eliminated; attachment of Maya is over come. Where is selfless service?*
*Let’s ponder over the next Guru Vaak*
*ਕੇਤੇ **ਬੰਧਨ **ਜੀਅ **ਕੇ **ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ **ਮੋਖ **ਦੁਆਰ **॥[/FONT]**ਸਚਹੁ **ਓਰੈ **ਸਭੁ **ਕੋ **ਉਪਰਿ **ਸਚੁ **ਆਚਾਰੁ **॥[/FONT]

Kaytay BanDhan Jee-a Kay Gurmukh Mokh Du-aar, Suchoh Oorai Sabh Ko Ooper Such Aachaar.

There are so many entanglements for the soul. Only as Guru willed do we find the Gate of Liberation. Truth is above all and above Truth is Truthful conduct. -----Guru Nanak, Raag Sri, AGGS, Page, 62-11*
*Like some, you are taking “Sach Achaar” as truthful living but it doesn’t fit in Guru Ideology., Achaar” here means the main goal of Saints- Naam Simran. There are many Guru Bachan defining it like this one
[/FONT]**ਜਿਉ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਉ ਰਾਖੁ ਤੂੰ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਆਚਾਰੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Ji▫o bẖāvai ṯi▫o rākẖ ṯūŉ har nām milai ācẖār. ||1|| rahā▫o.
If it is Your Will, please save and protect me; please bless me with the lifestyle of the Lord's Name. ||1||Pause||*

*Let me give you an example to support my understanding of Guru in this context.  Hari Chand is well known for truthful living and charity but Guru Nanak ques**tions him for not understanding the Creator by Guru.  If “truthful living” was considered above “the Truth/The Creator”, why would Guru ji question Hari Chand, actually he could have praised him but he points out that His virtues couldn’t help him*
*ਹਰੀਚੰਦੁ ਦਾਨੁ ਕਰੈ ਜਸੁ ਲੇਵੈ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT] **ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਇ ਅਭੇਵੈ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT] **ਆਪਿ ਭੁਲਾਇ ਆਪੇ ਮਤਿ ਦੇਵੈ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**੩**॥[/FONT] *
*Harīcẖanḏ ḏān karai jas levai.[/FONT]   **Bin gur anṯ na pā▫e abẖevai.[/FONT]   **Āp bẖulā▫e āpe maṯ ḏevai. ||3||[/FONT]   *
*Hari Chand gave alms and earned renown.[/FONT] **Without the Guru, he found not the limit of the inscrutable Lord.[/FONT] **The Lord Himself misleads and Himself imparts understanding.[/FONT] *
* So how “Achaar” can be truthful living and above HIM? It simply means “Highest is the Creator and His praise” rests are assumptions as Guru himself clarifies about the importance of truthful living in context of HIM*
*Here is next one Guru Vaak that has become  victim of your own thinking*
*ਅਗਿਆਨੀ **ਮਾਨੁਖੁ **ਭਇਆ **ਜੋ **ਨਾਹੀ **ਸੋ **ਲੋਰੈ **॥[/FONT] **ਰੈਣਿ **ਅੰਧਾਰੀ **ਕਾਰੀਆ **ਕਵਨ **ਜੁਗਤਿ **ਜਿਤੁ **ਭੋਰੈ **॥[/FONT]**ਭ੍ਰਮਤੋ **ਭ੍ਰਮਤੋ **ਹਾਰਿਆ **ਅਨਿਕ **ਬਿਧੀ **ਕਰਿ **ਟੋਰੈ **॥[/FONT]**ਕਹੁ **ਨਾਨਕ **ਕਿਰਪਾ **ਭਈ **ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ **ਨਿਧਿ **ਮੋਰੈ **॥[/FONT] 

Agiani Manukh Bhaiaa Jo Nahin So Lorai, Rain AnDhaaree Kaaree-aa Kavan Jugat Jit Bhorai, Bharmato Bharmato Haari-aa Anik BiDhee Kar Torai, Kaho Nanak Kirpaa Bha-ee SaaDhsangat NiDh Morai.

Humanity is in spiritual ignorance; people see things that do not exist. The night is dark and gloomy; how will the morning dawn? Wandering, wandering all around, I have grown weary; trying all sorts of things, I have been searching. Says Nanak, He has shown mercy to me; I have found the treasure of the Sadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy.-----Guru Arjan, AGGS, Page, 212-11*
* Here I am addressing two first Guru Vaakas only. In these two Guru Vaakas  lack of divine knowledge is referred  not spiritual ignorance, for your kind information, you and I can be spiritual but may not have divine knowledge, “lorai” means seek ( or long to)not to see as you have translated, seeing is different thing, I can see anything without participating or longing, it will do no harm; seeking creates problem in this world, second, “Hai Nahi” is also  carries very deep meaning. Things exist as in Asa Dee Vaar Guru ji says” Sachet tere Khand” but now think how come these things that exist, “ Hai Nahi”, if again we go to Asaa Dee Vaar, answer lies in “ koor parja koor sabh sansaar” Guru ji calling these things  koor (false)because they are bound to end, so hint is towards the Eternal(Almighty) who should be longed  but people don’t, what they long for are not eternal and do not go with them..*
*“Raen(night)” is a metaphor for life filled with ignorance, so Guru says due to life filled with ignorance, how true way of life is understood.*

*My humble request to you is that kindly do your home work, instead of just reading, ponder over the whole Guru Shabad before quoting in any context. No offense  or no intention to put you down but I must be honest to say that your Abstracts are mired with this kind of mess I pointed out.*
*Thanks*
*Regards*
*G Singh*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 14, 2009)

Gurbani is so precise..concise..and in poetry....not a single excess syllable...all neatly tied up in its unique grammar....siharees and aunkarrds...that mean so much to some..and nothing to many...
yet another attribute..it is "knotted" so well ..it looks easy..and is "EASY" to the real humble reader...but defeats the faulty .....made me think of the special knots that shippers/boy scouts tie...look so deceptively easy..and simple to untie..but only "untieable" by the true beleiver....and the unbeliever gets tangles in the untangled. The SGGS doesnt demand anything of us...just simple humility..
a life time of study and pondering the GurBani....yet its still New as ever...Satgur Mera Nit navaahn.
I have learnt so much in the past few weeks...thanks to SPN Community. My very special and grateful thanks to G. Singh Ji for taking the time and effort to enlighten us all so beautifully and in the true sense of Gurbani/Gurmatt. A Blessed Khalsa day indeed.


----------



## dalbirk (Apr 14, 2009)

Gyani Ji ,
     Happy Baisakhi Day to U & all members of SPN . Khalsa Ji , Tuhanu Sab Nu Tuhade Aapne Janam Dihare Di Lakh- Lakh Vadhai Hove .


----------

